# ?

## Teletu

:    ,     (     )     .      ,          ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ()   - .

----------


## Teletu

,       ,       ,      ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,   .
      (     ),    ?  .

----------


## Teletu

> ,   .
>       (     ),    ?  .


!!!!!   ,  ,   ,     ))))))))))

----------


## LegO NSK

.1 .120  ,   ,  -   .      :Smilie:

----------

, ,      ,  .      ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       ...    .     ...
 - .

----------


## BorisG

> .1 .120  , ...


  :Wow:       .
    .    ,    ,   .  ...      ,   .         .
   ,   . 
     .

----------


## YUM

:Frown: 
      ,      -         "...".

----------


## Andyko

,        .     .    .

----------


## Lorri

,   - .       ,    ,        .   :Smilie:

----------


## Teletu

> 


  ?

----------


## Teletu

> 


!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      -         "...".


         "" ,  -  ..., ...      ""  ".  ,  ,   ""  -  "", ..     .
  .

----------


## Katusha

.   - z-.     .     .   ,    ,  -   .

----------


## tcherri

,    , ..   3-         .   ,      .

----------


## Tesses

,   /   ,    .  .

----------

.     - ...         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   - z-.     .     .   ,    ,  -   .


 z-- ?    2 !    -  .     .  .      ,    .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> z-- ?    2 !


 ?
Z-  5 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-          ,  z-      .
???

----------

Z-     .
  ,      ,

----------


## autobuh

!
    4  .

----------

.

----------


## Magri

,     ,         ...      (     ),   ,       ,    .   ,      :yes:

----------


## ASD2000

,   ,

----------

> ,     ,         ...      (     ),   ,       ,    .   ,


.

----------


## proha

,      :Smilie:

----------


## 25

,     .      .

----------


## Andyko

,          10  11.

----------


## Lilli

!  ,    ,  ""    .     , ""     ... !   ,       :Smilie:

----------

, ..  -    .

----------


## VVSto4ka

,      ???????????????
, ,    ,     .
  ,   -    ?
    ,       .

----------


## Magri

> ,      ???????????????
> , ,    ,     .
>   ,   -    ?
>     ,       .


-         :Stick Out Tongue: ,       ,    ,     ,       :Wink:

----------


## VVSto4ka

> -        ,       ,    ,     ,


    -    .  3   . 
     .   .        ,  -12,   ,    . 
    -   "",      .  ,   10     ""  . 
,         ,       . 
, , ,        !

----------

> -        ,      ,    ,     ,


,   ,    .

----------


## Magri

> ,   ,    .


,      -   , ,  .           . 
    .  ...

----------


## Magri

> -    .  3   . 
>      .   .        ,  -12,   ,    .


     ,   .  ,  -12  ,   -  ,   -  . 
           ,         ?  :Wink:  
  .

----------


## juliya_b

,      .

----------

> ,      ???????????????
> , ,    ,     .
>   ,   -    ?
>     ,       .


    20.00 ,  17.30.

----------


## Lorri

> 


    ... 

   ,       ... -  ,    -     ...     , ,   ,   ...       

,       ""  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


.         ,         -    (  ,  ).  ,  ,     - ,  -   - !      ,   ,    ,      ,     100  ...            :Frown: 
  , .       .

----------


## Lorri

...   ...           ...

----------

> 


        ,     .        (  )    ,   - .

----------


## Folia

,   . , ,   .     !   ?! )))  ,    . ))))

----------

> .         ,         -    (  ,  ).  ,  ,     - ,  -   - !      ,   ,    ,      ,     100  ....


    ,             ;
     (   ,  )           .

----------

> (   ,  )           .


    ,       .

----------


## K@trin

,       ,    , ..        .    ,     ,  (  1-2 ),        .

----------


## Non-BK

> ,      ???????????????
> , ,    ,     .
>   ,   -    ?
>     ,       .


+1
   (,   ),      . -,   ,   .       1200 . (    ,  ,     ). -,      .



> ,     .        (  )    ,   - .


    ,   ,     :Wow: 
  6-     1    ,      :   ,   .
   -    (  , ).

----------

,             .

----------


## Andyko

:Frown: 
 ,
 ,
 ,
  ,
   ,
    ,
 .

----------


## Non-BK

> ...
> **.


,   :Rotate:

----------


## Agesta

, ..   .60     //        . 
 Z-... .          Z-,     .   ,   ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ,             .


   -    ,        ,       :yes:

----------


## VVSto4ka

,    -     ,     ,       "  ",      .
    , ,     (,     ,       ),    17-30     ...
         ,            !   !

----------

Z-,   ,      ...
  -   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ,


+1




> , ""     ... !   ,


    ,   ,     ,     ?      ...

----------


## VVSto4ka

> +1
> 
> 
>     ,   ,     ,     ?      ...


++++++

          ,        .

     ?

----------


## glbuh7

> ,      ???????????????
> , ,    ,     .
>   ,   -    ?
>     ,       .


  .    .      -    -    .

----------


## glbuh7

> ,   ,     ,     ?      ...


  - .   ,  -         -  ,       .

----------


## Magri

> +1
> 
>     ,   ,     ,     ?      ...


     ,   . 

   , , , ,    .  ,      -   ,      (      ,   ).     .      ,     ,   ?  :yes:

----------


## ODK

,     ,    , ,        (  )  :Smilie:

----------

+1

----------

> .      ,     ,   ?


+1

----------


## 69

. ,   .
  ,            ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## VVSto4ka

> .    .      -    -    .


.

      .

  -   (,   ,   
     ,    )

  -   (...,     ).

 ?

----------


## inga123

> ,   - .       ,    ,        .


 ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rnf

> ,      ???????????????
> , ,    ,     .
>   ,   -    ?
>     ,       .


 .   ,    .    ,    ,    .   ,      ,  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,  ,   .


 ,    -   ,     ,      ...

----------


## snso

,    .      3 .   , ,   .        .

----------


## Lorri

:Wow: 



> , ,   .


,    !



> 


  :Wink:

----------


## K@trin

> ,    !


+100.       .

----------

,            :Wink:     ,

----------


## 2010

.

----------

